# Zilla Killa B*tches Going Down



## Habano

That's right. It's a matter of time before they all fall, one by one each of the Zilla Killa's crew will go down just like the Berlin Wall. Just like Russia. Well you get the idea.

Who's first? Guess we'll find out in a couple of days.

9405 5036 9910 7701 8480 71


----------



## max gas

way to go David. Take them down. best of luck in your mission.


----------



## 4pistonjosh

I can't wait to see the destruction they deserve ever painful minute of it


----------



## nealw6971

Unfortunately, I think they have you beat in numbers. I mean... there's no way to go stick for stick against them. You have to kinda' go rogue. Little terrorist style IEDs and such. 

Good luck though.


----------



## Habano

nealw6971 said:


> Unfortunately, I think they have you beat in numbers. I mean... there's no way to go stick for stick against them. You have to kinda' go rogue. Little terrorist style IEDs and such.
> 
> Good luck though.


LMAO. You honestly think the Zilla Killa's have me beat? 16 little boys trying to play with a man? If needed, I can easily recruit some of the big boys here who do not play nice as well. Let's just say if they piss me off even more, than I'll bring the wrath of Puff with me and will knock the Zilla Killa's out of Puff for good.


----------



## nealw6971

Starbuck said:


> LMAO. You honestly think the Zilla Killa's have me beat? 16 little boys trying to play with a man? If needed, I can easily recruit some of the big boys here who do not play nice as well. Let's just say if they piss me off even more, than I'll bring the wrath of Puff with me and will knock the Zilla Killa's out of Puff for good.


Well, I could be proven wrong... I'm just sayin'.

BTW, in your first post... you weren't calling them commies were ya'? I mean, all those references to Russia and the Berlin Wall?

This could be a good show... heh... (I'm not stirring the pot, I promise)...

op2:


----------



## Habano

nealw6971 said:


> Well, I could be proven wrong... I'm just sayin'.
> 
> BTW, in your first post... you weren't calling them commies were ya'? I mean, all those references to Russia and the Berlin Wall?
> 
> This could be a good show... heh... (I'm not stirring the pot, I promise)...
> 
> op2:


Glad your on board with the program now Neal. Trust me, anyone that tries to get in my way will feel the pain as well. I'd hate to see some little bystanders get caught up in the cross fire of this all out war. When the dust settles and the sunrises, mark my words, every last little Zilla Killa will be erased from the planet.


----------



## Space Ace

All of this reminds me of the post News Team fight in Anchorman:

Ron Burgundy: "Wow, that really escalated quickly!"

Brick: "I killed a guy with a Trident..."

Ron: "I know...I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You may want to lay low for awhile."


----------



## nealw6971

Space Ace said:


> All of this reminds me of the post News Team fight in Anchorman:
> 
> Ron Burgundy: "Wow, that really escalated quickly!"
> 
> Brick: "I killed a guy with a Trident..."
> 
> Ron: "I know...I've been meaning to talk to you about that. You may want to lay low for awhile."


LOL...


----------



## WyldKnyght

ZK's going down like toy soldiers LOL :mischief: :dizzy: :boxing:


----------



## NoShhhSherlock

Starbuck said:


> That's right. It's a matter of time before they all fall, one by one each of the Zilla Killa's crew will go down just like the Berlin Wall. Just like Russia. Well you get the idea.
> 
> Who's first? Guess we'll find out in a couple of days.
> 
> 9405 5036 9910 7701 8480 71


ray: :rip: :tsk:


----------



## smirak

Starbuck said:


> Glad your on board with the program now Neal. Trust me, anyone that tries to get in my way will feel the pain as well. I'd hate to see some little bystanders get caught up in the cross fire of this all out war. When the dust settles and the sunrises, mark my words, every last little Zilla Killa will be erased from the planet.


All out war. Ha that's funny. Look Mom Starbuck made a joke.


----------



## Zogg

Where did you get a grenade?!


----------



## Shibby

Starbuck said:


> That's right. It's a matter of time before they all fall, one by one each of the Zilla Killa's crew will go down just like the Berlin Wall. Just like Russia. Well you get the idea.
> 
> Who's first? Guess we'll find out in a couple of days.
> 
> 9405 5036 9910 7701 8480 71


I dont believe your bombs are scary enough to outdo the ZKs.. Just saying. Its gonna be your fire cracker vs a full on carpet bomb


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

I was going to say something clever or trite about opening up a can of worms..or waking a sleeping giant...or pissing in the pool...but that's really not necessary...David's just having some fun...that's great, cuz I like having fun, too:evil:


----------



## Zogg

Shibby said:


> I dont believe your bombs are scary enough to outdo the ZKs.. Just saying. Its gonna be your fire cracker vs a full on carpet bomb


lol dont mess with starbuck XD


----------



## Habano

Awfully quiet in here this morning and the bomb threads. Did the Zilla Killa's go run and hid last night? LOL.


----------



## Hannibal

Not so fast kind sir!!! :lol:


----------



## primetime76

Zk has the numbers...that is for sure. But I have a feeling that our buddy Starbuck has a fairly deep aresnal (see: 25 God Of Fire Robusto's, a bunch of ISOM sticks...). Honestly I don't get too concerned about return fire...but my eyes are open and I am ready to absorb whatever this clown decides to launch at us. And then, after the dust has settled, ZK will get back together and see just what we need to do next. This isn't a game of "rush to launch"...these are well thought out, planned in advance, tactical strikes against unwitting Puffers. ZK scared? Nope...never. ZK ready for a war? Yup...always! BRING IT B*TCH! :mischief:


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> Zk has the numbers...that is for sure. But I have a feeling that our buddy Starbuck has a fairly deep aresnal (see: 25 God Of Fire Robusto's, a bunch of ISOM sticks...). Honestly I don't get too concerned about return fire...but my eyes are open and I am ready to absorb whatever this clown decides to launch at us. And then, after the dust has settled, ZK will get back together and see just what we need to do next. *This isn't a game of "rush to launch"...these are well thought out, planned in advance, tactical strikes against unwitting Puffers.* ZK scared? Nope...never. ZK ready for a war? Yup...always! BRING IT B*TCH! :mischief:


Ohhh I've been up late at night the last week after receiving the intel I needed to prepare for my year long war against the Zilla Killa's. But in reality I feel it will be much shorter than a year as I figure after a few rounds of heavy bombs, the Zilla Killa's will be begging for mercy :crutch: and will be asking for my forgiveness :bowdown:.

The payload I boxed up last night was just a sample to come. More like a warning shot across your bow saying I'm giving you a chance to surrender now and save what you can, if not, then may god be with you son :rip:.

Wir sehen uns in der Hölle für Starbuck werden siegen! :humble:


----------



## Hannibal

Starbuck said:


> Wir sehen uns in der Hölle für Starbuck werden siegen! :humble:


The journey will be fun my friend!! Fun indeed!!

Translated as: We see ourselves in the hell for starbuck will win


----------



## Oldmso54

Starbuck said:


> LMAO. You honestly think the Zilla Killa's have me beat? *16* little boys trying to play with a man? If needed, I can easily recruit some of the big boys here who do not play nice as well. Let's just say if they piss me off even more, than I'll bring the wrath of Puff with me and will knock the Zilla Killa's out of Puff for good.


Our legend grows daily, but the fact is there aren't 16 of us. We may cause damage like theres 16 or 32 or 64 but facts are facts and, well ... you don't have your facts quite right.


----------



## Habano

Hannibal said:


> The journey will be fun my friend!! Fun indeed!!
> 
> Translated as: We see ourselves in the hell for starbuck will win


LOL. Nice try, but no that is NOT what my message translated to! :spammer:


----------



## Hannibal

Hmmmmmm 4 different translations from 4 different sites all say the same thing. Granted my German isn't 100% but I know it well enough to know that it's damn close.


----------



## StogieNinja

Starbuck bombs?

Thats the only thing that could make me second guess not joining the ZK... What a legendary battle to be part of!!!


----------



## Oldmso54

Oldmso54 said:


> Our legend grows daily, but the fact is there aren't *16* of us. We may cause damage like theres 16 or 32 or 64 but facts are facts and, well ... you don't have your facts quite right.


*EDIT:* Puff Math? Fuzzy Math? Eh - depends on how you count? Depends on how much one drank? Depends on whether on netbook or real computer? Depends on glasses on or glasses off? Just Depends... :smokin:


----------



## Oldmso54

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Starbuck bombs?
> 
> Thats the only thing that could make me second guess not joining the ZK... What a legendary battle to be part of!!!


See - I knew you always, secretely wanted to be one of us! Haha


----------



## primetime76

Starbuck said:


> Ohhh I've been up late at night the last week after receiving the intel I needed to prepare for my year long war against the Zilla Killa's. But in reality I feel it will be much shorter than a year as I figure after a few rounds of heavy bombs, the Zilla Killa's will be begging for mercy :crutch: and will be asking for my forgiveness :bowdown:.
> 
> The payload I boxed up last night was just a sample to come. More like a warning shot across your bow saying I'm giving you a chance to surrender now and save what you can, if not, then may god be with you son :rip:.
> 
> Wir sehen uns in der Hölle für Starbuck werden siegen! :humble:


Guys, you are all wrong...what it says is: 
"While I sit here fondeling myself, I wish I could bomb like ZK...Starbuck can't win this battle".


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> Guys, you are all wrong...what it says is:
> "While I sit here fondeling myself, I wish I could bomb like ZK...Starbuck can't win this battle".


LMAO. Got to admit, that brought a smile to my face. Ohhh this is gonna be FUN!!

:hurt:


----------



## FWTX

We'll see you in hell for Starbuck will prevail. (?)


----------



## piperdown

primetime76 said:


> Guys, you are all wrong...what it says is:
> "While I sit here fondeling myself, I wish I could bomb like ZK...Starbuck can't win this battle".


Bah, he wasn't even the primary...just some collateral damage....


----------



## Habano

piperdown said:


> Bah, he wasn't even the primary...just some collateral damage....


Ah another member of the Zilla Killa boy squad. Piperdown aka Pipebomber aka Eric from Kansas.


----------



## Hannibal

Tomorrow is going to be a good day.....


----------



## piperdown

Starbuck said:


> Ah another member of the Zilla Killa boy squad. Piperdown aka Pipebomber aka Eric from *OZ*.


^ fixed it for you.....
Mines an imaginary land of lollypops, short people, strange talking animals, and some primative robots.....and being from OZ, my address is south of the yellow brick road, east of the enchanted forrest.....and in the middle of a damn OVEN currently!


----------



## Habano

Hannibal said:


> Tomorrow is going to be a good day.....


Not sure the ordinance will make it to it's destination by tomorrow considering it was boarded up and dropped off at the compound this morning. Last I checked, it's been cleared and is being loaded onto a C130 en-route to it's target.


----------



## smirak

Starbuck said:


> Not sure the ordinance will make it to it's destination by tomorrow considering it was boarded up and dropped off at the compound this morning. Last I checked, it's been cleared and is being loaded onto a C130 en-route to it's target.


Oh $hit...this can't be good to me?!? I mean really starbuck, I've talked a lot of smack lately, but please put my mind at ease and tell me it's not headed this way. I already don't sleep good as it is and I'd prefer to not have to sleep with all my battle rattle on. That vest is heavy as it is, I couldn't imagine sleeping with it on...

Kevin


----------



## Mr_mich

ZK is gonna get spanked, again :smoke:


----------



## Hannibal

Starbuck said:


> *Not sure the ordinance will make it to it's destination by tomorrow* considering it was boarded up and dropped off at the compound this morning. Last I checked, it's been cleared and is being loaded onto a C130 en-route to it's target.


Ahh ye of little faith.....


----------



## Oldmso54

Mr_mich said:


> ZK is gonna get spanked, again :smoke:


When did we get spanked before??? :dunno:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Starbuck said:


> LOL. Nice try, but no that is NOT what my message translated to! :spammer:


he's right...according to my Rosetta Stone German program, it translates to "excuse me, but does my public hair show in this thong?"


----------



## Habano

Oldmso54 said:


> When did we get spanked before??? :dunno:


The first stage is denial. When will you finally accept defeat?


----------



## nealw6971

ouirknotamuzd said:


> he's right...according to my Rosetta Stone German program, it translates to "excuse me, but does my public hair show in this thong?"


Dang... I need to study up on my German. I could have sworn it said, "Is my butt crack showing?"


----------



## Oldmso54

Starbuck said:


> The first stage is denial. When will you finally accept defeat?


When will you open your mailbox?


----------



## Habano

Oldmso54 said:


> When will you open your mailbox?


I'm never going to open my mailbox again. Not safe for the family and neighborhood.


----------



## Hannibal

Poor, poor woman.......


----------



## Oldmso54

Starbuck said:


> *I'm never going to open my mailbox again.* Not safe for the family and neighborhood.


Sounds like we won before the war even started!


----------



## Habano

Oldmso54 said:


> Sounds like we won before the war even started!


LOL. Not even close my good friend Shawn. All part of my plan in place.

:target:


----------



## smelvis

Oldmso54 said:


> When did we get spanked before??? :dunno:


I seem to remember a few FOG's spanking all your young butts and we even with ephazema didn't even have to breath hard in doing it. :angel:


----------



## Habano

smelvis said:


> I seem to remember a few FOG's spanking all your young butts and we even with ephazema didn't even have to breath hard in doing it. :angel:


Heh Heh Heh. Hey ummm Zilla Killa's. Meet my friend Dave, aka "Spec Ops".


----------



## StogieNinja

Dang. David done brought in reinforcements. 

This'll be fun to watch...


----------



## Oldmso54

smelvis said:


> I seem to remember a few FOG's spanking all your young butts and we even with ephazema didn't even have to breath hard in doing it. :angel:


Oh Sh!t - didn't see that one comin...:hail: I hope I didn't raise the 3 amigos from their rest cause if I did I think I'm gonna :yuck:


----------



## Hannibal

There goes the neighborhood.........


----------



## primetime76

smelvis said:


> I seem to remember a few FOG's spanking all your young butts and we even with ephazema didn't even have to breath hard in doing it. :angel:


I also remember ZK laying the smack down on the FOG's candy asses not all too long ago...(though I do NOT expect them to REMEMBER it!) Ron, Dave and Jim....were all targeted and destroyed by ZK. Yeah, they got us back, but we fired the first missle...and it ain't over yet! :mischief:


----------



## smelvis

primetime76 said:


> I also remember ZK laying the smack down on the FOG's candy asses not all too long ago...(though I do NOT expect them to REMEMBER it!) Ron, Dave and Jim....were all targeted and destroyed by ZK. Yeah, they got us back, but we fired the first missle...and it ain't over yet! :mischief:


Naw I remember all your premium Ron Mexico's and like them very much they make great mulch for the tomato plants.

Thanks again kids :hail:


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> I also remember ZK laying the smack down on the FOG's candy asses not all too long ago...(though I do NOT expect them to REMEMBER it!) Ron, Dave and Jim....were all targeted and destroyed by ZK. Yeah, they got us back, but we fired the first missle...and it ain't over yet! :mischief:


LMAO. You just barking up the wrong tree again aren't you? Didn't you learn your lesson the first time? I guess not so sounds like you need a real @ss whoppin!



smelvis said:


> Naw I remember all your premium Ron Mexico's and like them very much they make great mulch for the tomato plants.
> 
> Thanks again kids :hail:


ROFLMA. Farking classic post here Dave. Oh I'd hate to say, and I am sure your scared again, but I think you just got a big red X painted on your back by the Zilla Killa babies.


----------



## primetime76

smelvis said:


> Naw I remember all your premium Ron Mexico's and like them very much they make great mulch for the tomato plants.
> 
> Thanks again kids :hail:


Lets see...there were 22 of us, I beileve on the Smelvis/Troops hit a while back. And yeah, the quantity was like nothing that Puff has seen before (for the troops) but the quality, for Smelvis was also outstanding. If I remember correctly, our good buddy Dave was laid up with a couch full of boxes that he couldn't touch! LOL


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> Lets see...there were 22 of us, I beileve on the Smelvis/Troops hit a while back. And yeah, the quantity was like nothing that Puff has seen before (for the troops) but the quality, for Smelvis was also outstanding. If I remember correctly, our good buddy Dave was laid up with a couch full of boxes that he couldn't touch! LOL


Oh boy. Don't say I didn't warn you Kipp, and the same goes for the rest of you Zilla Killa's. Don't you think you might be spreading your wings a bit too far starting a war with me, and now your taunting Dave (Smelvis) as well? Dave the real deal military, pretty sure he's not going to back down from a fight. Just not so sure your little squad can handle another deadly mission and blow.

You might want to tend to the wounded and recover first before you go out on another suicide mission.


----------



## primetime76

Starbuck said:


> Oh boy. Don't say I didn't warn you Kipp, and the same goes for the rest of you Zilla Killa's. Don't you think you might be spreading your wings a bit too far starting a war with me, and now your taunting Dave (Smelvis) as well? Dave the real deal military, pretty sure he's not going to back down from a fight. Just not so sure your little squad can handle another deadly mission and blow.
> 
> You might want to tend to the wounded and recover first before you go out on another suicide mission.


Hey, you brought in Smelvis to this little battle....so much for a one man wrecking crew. Starbuck has to go get the second largest cigar holder on the site to deal with us...yeah, thanks for confirming that we are, indeed, a BIG DEAL! :first:


----------



## Oldmso54

primetime76 said:


> Hey, you brought in Smelvis to this little battle....so much for a one man wrecking crew. Starbuck has to go get the second largest cigar holder on the site to deal with us...yeah, thanks for confirming that we are, indeed, a BIG DEAL! :first:


He does have a valid point there David....:bump:


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> Hey, you brought in Smelvis to this little battle....so much for a one man wrecking crew. Starbuck has to go get the second largest cigar holder on the site to deal with us...yeah, thanks for confirming that we are, indeed, a BIG DEAL! :first:


LOL. No one recruited my good friend Dave. He just politely stopped in and made a comment or two. I think he was just refreshing the Zilla Killa's memory as to what a beating feels like and what you can and will expect from me. Dave was just probably looking out for me. Checking to see if I needed any help. He looked, saw I had this under control, which indeed I do, and went on his way knowing I'm more than capable of putting the Zilla Killa's to sleep. He's not too worried about me knowing I'll be having some nice Ron Mexico's to use as mulch in my tomato patch!

:hurt::hurt::hurt:


----------



## Habano

Oldmso54 said:


> He does have a valid point there David....:bump:


Shawn you should know by now that every move, post, tactic, response in this thread has been played out to my exact plans. Kind of funny how Smelvis popped in here when he did right? A few of your Zilla Killa's went running and hiding when they saw Dave's comment. You see, this was a tactical diversion. I'm about five steps ahead of you guys in this game. I already know what's coming before you guys even know what your going to do next. Are you guys good at Chess? Cause this is what this war will be like against me.


----------



## primetime76

Starbuck said:


> LOL. No one recruited my good friend Dave. He just politely stopped in and made a comment or two. I think he was just refreshing the Zilla Killa's memory as to what a beating feels like and what you can and will expect from me. Dave was just probably looking out for me. Checking to see if I needed any help. He looked, saw I had this under control, which indeed I do, and went on his way knowing I'm more than capable of putting the Zilla Killa's to sleep. He's not too worried about me knowing I'll be having some nice Ron Mexico's to use as mulch in my tomato patch!
> 
> :hurt::hurt::hurt:


(seriolusly...this kind of laugh out loud Puff banter is what gets me through the day...) ound:


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> (seriolusly...this kind of laugh out loud Puff banter is what gets me through the day...) ound:


LOL. Def some good medicine eh Kipp?


----------



## primetime76

Starbuck said:


> LOL. Def some good medicine eh Kipp?


For sure man...I love the "one-upsmanship" with bombing insults and whatnot...it really does make the day not drag as much as days normally drag! A slow day on Puff is a super dragg-ass day at work. :couch2:


----------



## nealw6971

primetime76 said:


> For sure man...I love the "one-upsmanship" with bombing insults and whatnot...it really does make the day not drag as much as days normally drag! A slow day on Puff is a super dragg-ass day at work. :couch2:


+1 on this.


----------



## David_ESM

[No message]


----------



## Oldmso54

primetime76 said:


> For sure man...I love the "one-upsmanship" with bombing insults and whatnot...it really does make the day not drag as much as days normally drag! A slow day on Puff is a super dragg-ass day at work. :couch2:


I was beginning to wonder if any of us actually DO work?:ranger:


----------



## primetime76

Don't worry man...if you can't make it...I am sure one of your Washing and Scrubbing Balls Sista's will take PLENTY of pics for you.


----------



## BlackandGold508

Im not gonna lie, i just spit my Bud Ice out reading this thread. I miss bombing people.


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> Don't worry man...if you can't make it...I am sure one of your Washing and Scrubbing Balls Sista's will take PLENTY of pics for you.


LMAO. Ouch!!



BlackandGold508 said:


> Im not gonna lie, i just spit my Bud Ice out reading this thread. I miss bombing people.


Glad we could provide you with some excellent and classic reading material. Stay tuned as I am sure it will only get better in due time!


----------



## primetime76

BlackandGold508 said:


> Im not gonna lie, i just spit my Bud Ice out reading this thread. I miss bombing people.


Jump on back in bro! I have hit Titlowda, Shuckins, Starbuck, Smirak and one other so far this week...LMAO


----------



## BlackandGold508

primetime76 said:


> Jump on back in bro! I have hit Titlowda, Shuckins, Starbuck, Smirak and one other so far this week...LMAO


I will be back soon my friend to join in the bombing antics. My cigars are resting in my parents basement, waiting for a new storage facility to lay rest in, in our new place.


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> Jump on back in bro! I have hit Titlowda, Shuckins, *Starbuck*, Smirak and one other so far this week...LMAO


Wait wait wait a minute now. Did I miss something? I didn't see any fireworks other than my MAW in the Habano forum. Or was your bomb so small I overlooked it by the big man sticks from trades and etc?

Now I think about it...I did toss out some Ron Mexico's into the garage last night to be used as mulch for the tomato plants, was that what you were referring to Kipp? Sorry bro didn't mean to just toss them out there. I'll get them out tonight and snap some pics.

Sorry I couldn't resist!! :hurt:


----------



## BlackandGold508

Starbuck said:


> Wait wait wait a minute now. Did I miss something? I didn't see any fireworks other than my MAW in the Habano forum. Or was your bomb so small I overlooked it by the big man sticks from trades and etc?
> 
> Now I think about it...I did toss out some Ron Mexico's into the garage last night to be used as mulch for the tomato plants, was that what you were referring to Kipp? Sorry bro didn't mean to just toss them out there. I'll get them out tonight and snap some pics.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't resist!! :hurt:


Did you buy your tomato plants at " TARGET " ?!? :dunno:


----------



## Habano

BlackandGold508 said:


> Did you buy your tomato plants at " TARGET " ?!? :dunno:


Oh now that was uncalled for. No! My sweet and loving grandma gives them to me every year to plant. She saves tomato seeds for me to plant the next spring. Now I'm pissed for insulting my grandmother!!

:target::target::target::target::target::target:


----------



## smelvis

Starbuck said:


> Shawn you should know by now that every move, post, tactic, response in this thread has been played out to my exact plans. Kind of funny how Smelvis popped in here when he did right? A few of your Zilla Killa's went running and hiding when they saw Dave's comment. You see, this was a tactical diversion. I'm about five steps ahead of you guys in this game. I already know what's coming before you guys even know what your going to do next. Are you guys good at Chess? Cause this is what this war will be like against me.


Anytime brother, I got a ZK houseboy will come over and box for me anytime you need help. Sorry I would do myself but since I really am sick I just get help. But I see you only need one arm/hand to handle these kids. so I'll stay working the troops Raffle.

Have fun brother! I'll be on the :couch2:

All you have fun now :usa:


----------



## socalocmatt

Starbuck said:


> Shawn you should know by now that every move, post, tactic, response in this thread has been played out to my exact plans. Kind of funny how Smelvis popped in here when he did right? A few of your Zilla Killa's went running and hiding when they saw Dave's comment. You see, this was a tactical diversion. I'm about five steps ahead of you guys in this game. I already know what's coming before you guys even know what your going to do next. Are you guys good at Chess? Cause this is what this war will be like against me.


More like playing a game of checkers with a 6 year old. Just dont cry after you get beat down son.


----------



## KcJason1

maybe I should just bomb someone my entire cooler and put an end to all mankind!!!! :behindsofa:


----------



## StogieNinja

Yes you should. I volunteer to take the hit, in order to save the rest of mankind.


----------



## Habano

Well well well...another Zilla Killa B*tch gonna go down now. Details to follow shortly.


----------



## nealw6971

KcJason1 said:


> maybe I should just bomb someone my entire cooler and put an end to all mankind!!!! :behindsofa:


Ignore the ninja. I'm closer so shipping your cooler to me would be much cheaper.

Just sayin'...


----------



## socalocmatt

Starbuck said:


> Well well well...another Zilla Killa B*tch gonna go down now. Details to follow shortly.


Here are all the details you will need: you will go down like the rest. You will mourn for the loss of your mailbox and home. We will laugh.


----------



## Oldmso54

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yes you should. I volunteer to take the hit, in order to save the rest of mankind.


I think Jason would pick a ZK - no offense Ninja Squid but you're not part of the elite ranks - just sayin... although I know you're DYING to join us - LOL


----------



## Vicini

I am a commie

and I'm not afraid of anything you send Dave.


----------



## StogieNinja

nealw6971 said:


> Ignore the ninja.


THat's probably sound advice, actually. (Although it should be noted, flat rate shipping costs the same anywhere... )



Oldmso54 said:


> I think Jason would pick a ZK - no offense Ninja Squid but you're not part of the elite ranks - just sayin... although I know you're DYING to join us - LOL


So what your saying is, he's going to treat his ZK brothers the same way he's going to treat your sworn enemy Starbuck?

Logical Llama! :fish:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Jesus Marimba...I wanna work where youse guys do so I can get paid to go on Puff and make bombing threats instead of actually working for a living.
Old Dave, I'm glad that you've decided to chime in and offer Other Dave your assistance and massively impressive ordinance when needed, cuz if the ZK are goin' to war with this "one-pump chump", then this will be the shortest war in recorded history and it probably won't even be worth getting out of bed for.


----------



## primetime76

nealw6971 said:


> Ignore the ninja. I'm closer so shipping your cooler to me would be much cheaper.
> 
> Just sayin'...


+1...he isn't even a real ninja.


----------



## Habano

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Jesus Marimba...I wanna work where youse guys do so I can get paid to go on Puff and make bombing threats instead of actually working for a living.
> Old Dave, I'm glad that you've decided to chime in and offer Other Dave your assistance and massively impressive ordinance when needed, cuz if the ZK are goin' to war with this "*one-pump chump*", then this will be the shortest war in recorded history and it probably won't even be worth getting out of bed for.


Heh we'll see about that ol Pete!

Just a little tip...don't always expect the obvious and expect the unexpected.

:fencing:


----------



## StogieNinja

primetime76 said:


> +1...he isn't even a real ninja.


Depends on your definition of "real"... I did take online classes, so "technically"...


----------



## primetime76

Starbuck said:


> Heh we'll see about that ol Pete!
> 
> Just a little tip...don't always expect the obvious and expect the unexpected.
> 
> :fencing:


When I hear someone say "expect the unexpected" I want to just punch them in the face and then ask "it isn't as easy as it sounds, is it?" ray2:


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> When I hear someone say "expect the unexpected" I want to just punch them in the face and then ask "it isn't as easy as it sounds, is it?" ray2:


LOL. Ol' Pete won't know what hit is @ass.


----------



## smelvis

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Jesus Marimba...I wanna work where youse guys do so I can get paid to go on Puff and make bombing threats instead of actually working for a living.
> Old Dave, I'm glad that you've decided to chime in and offer Other Dave your assistance and massively impressive ordinance when needed, cuz if the ZK are goin' to war with this "one-pump chump", then this will be the shortest war in recorded history and it probably won't even be worth getting out of bed for.


ROTFLMAO Sorry David that was kinda funny bro


----------



## Oldmso54

primetime76 said:


> When I hear someone say "expect the unexpected" I want to just punch them in the face and then ask "it isn't as easy as it sounds, is it?" ray2:


Kipp reminds me of my Brother in Law - state finalist wrestler at 128 lbs - mean as a rattle snake that just got stepped on... wer'e in New Orleans walking down the street - get about a block ahead of the girls & next thing I know by BIL is running back down the street and by the time I catch up he's in the middle of 3 guys about 6'2" - 6'4" poking one guy in the chest & threatening to break bones and rip body parts off - all because they tried to pick up our GF's (now wives). I had to do some serious fast talking and negotiating on that one!

Sometimes I get that same deja vu feeling here after reading one of Kipps posts - LOL!! But I DO have your back BRO!


----------



## primetime76

Oldmso54 said:


> Kipp reminds me of my Brother in Law - state finalist wrestler at 128 lbs - mean as a rattle snake that just got stepped on... wer'e in New Orleans walking down the street - get about a block ahead of the girls & next thing I know by BIL is running back down the street and by the time I catch up he's in the middle of 3 guys about 6'2" - 6'4" poking one guy in the chest & threatening to break bones and rip body parts off - all because they tried to pick up our GF's (now wives). I had to do some serious fast talking and negotiating on that one!
> 
> Sometimes I get that same deja vu feeling here after reading one of Kipps posts - LOL!! But I DO have your back BRO!


And I have yours too bro...(even though it does "indent" right where your ass starts ound: )


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

Starbuck said:


> LOL. Ol' Pete won't know what hit is @ass.


well..if you're referring to one of your alleged "bombs",I'm sure it'll me like a snowflake in the middle of the Saraha Desert during an unexpected shift in the Earth's gravitational field.


----------



## Oldmso54

primetime76 said:


> And I have yours too bro...(even though it does "indent" right where your ass starts ound: )


They really are going to start wondering why I laugh out loud in my office because everyone here knows my job aint FUN!


----------



## sdlaird

primetime76 said:


> When I hear someone say "expect the unexpected" I want to just punch them in the face and then ask "it isn't as easy as it sounds, is it?" ray2:


Now THAT ^^^ is some funny :BS :biglaugh:


----------



## TXsmoker

This thread cracks me up.


----------



## nealw6971

TXsmoker said:


> This thread cracks me up.


This is where I go when I need to get a laugh. These guys are hilarious. I never fan the flames, though. That's just opening yourself up to nothing good.


----------



## KcJason1

This thread died off fast... opcorn:


----------



## Oldmso54

KcJason1 said:


> This thread died off fast... opcorn:


Could be the lull before the storm Jason or just another tropical depression that never makes hurricane status...??


----------



## Hannibal

Dave..... Oh Dave..... Psssttt..... David...... Come out come out wherever you are.....


----------



## nealw6971

Oldmso54 said:


> Could be the lull before the storm Jason or just another tropical depression that never makes hurricane status...??


+1 on lull.


----------



## KcJason1

Hannibal said:


> Dave..... Oh Dave..... Psssttt..... David...... Come out come out wherever you are.....


Found him ---> :behindsofa:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

maybe he's polishing his chess pieces so he can play with himself:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Habano

Hannibal said:


> Dave..... Oh Dave..... Psssttt..... David...... Come out come out wherever you are.....


LOL. No hiding here boys, out partying with the wife!! But I came home and took it like a MAN!!



ouirknotamuzd said:


> maybe he's polishing his chess pieces so he can play with himself:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


Yeah yeah. Keep it up Pete as I believe your demise will be met in just a matter of hours!!


----------



## socalocmatt

Starbuck said:


> Yeah yeah. Keep it up Pete as I believe your demise will be met in just a matter of hours!!


Funny. I just woke up and was thinking that exact same thing about you. I'd go give your mailbox a hug and spend some time with what's left of it while you still can.


----------



## Hannibal

socalocmatt said:


> Funny. I just woke up and was thinking that exact same thing about you. I'd go give your mailbox a hug and spend some time with what's left of it while you still can.


:boink:eep::spank::spank:


----------



## Habano

socalocmatt said:


> Funny. I just woke up and was thinking that exact same thing about you. I'd go give your mailbox a hug and spend some time with what's left of it while you still can.


Ohh another threat from the Zilla Killa squad? On ya can't be serious eh? LMAO! Oh you sum of biatches are all gonna go down. No surprised I got a few of you boys fired up with my comments.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

nah..what has us fired up is the prospect of plucking the feathers off another peacock strutting around talking smack like his balls are made out of platinum...get it out of yer system now,Dude,cuz once the salvos are fired yer gonna be curled up in a corner suckin' yer thumb like a baby who's wet nurse is on vacation.


----------



## socalocmatt

I think Starbuck might have grabbed the attention of a couple friends:









Yes, there is actually a llama ranch by my house.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd

I always wondered where Kipp went for vacations?.now I know


----------



## Habano

ouirknotamuzd said:


> nah..what has us fired up is the prospect of plucking the feathers off another peacock strutting around talking smack like his balls are made out of platinum...get it out of yer system now,Dude,cuz once the salvos are fired yer gonna be curled up in a corner suckin' yer thumb like a baby who's wet nurse is on vacation.


We'll see who's talking later today Pete! We'll see my friend.

This will be Pete later today::faint:


----------



## Oldmso54

This thread cracks me up too!ound:


----------



## smirak

socalocmatt said:


> I think Starbuck might have grabbed the attention of a couple friends:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there is actually a llama ranch by my house.


And in town to boot!


----------



## primetime76

I can't wait for Kevins delivery to hit...christ, it has been 3 days...how long does it take things to get to Iraq? LMAO


----------



## smirak

primetime76 said:


> I can't wait for Kevins delivery to hit...christ, it has been 3 days...how long does it take things to get to Iraq? LMAO


Kipp, kipp, kipp...it usually takes about 7 days from the time it hits the stateside APO drop (like in Jersey or somewhere like that)...I should see it by this time next week...

Kevin


----------



## Oldmso54

smirak said:


> Kipp, kipp, kipp...it usually takes about 7 days from the time it hits the stateside APO drop (like in Jersey or somewhere like that)...I should see it by this time next week...
> 
> Kevin


Mine just left the local PO yesterday to Kevin - got my fingers and toes crossed that it makes it safe and sound.


----------



## smirak

Oldmso54 said:


> Mine just left the local PO yesterday to Kevin - got my fingers and toes crossed that it makes it safe and sound.


Got your PM Shawn. Pretty sure we are alright. Shouldnt be anything in there that sets off any bells or whistles!

Kevin


----------



## Habano

**Yawn** Boys at play while the men stick back and watch.


----------



## TXsmoker

Starbuck said:


> **Yawn** Boys at play while the men stick back and watch.


Is your avatar pic what it takes considered a man around here? If so, Ill continue being a boy with my cheap Partagas(cc) and Padron smokes. Way more afordable at for me.


----------



## Habano

TXsmoker said:


> Is your avatar pic what it takes considered a man around here? If so, Ill continue being a boy with my cheap Partagas(cc) and Padron smokes. Way more afordable at for me.


Nope not at all Adam. The boxes you see in the avatar are tucked away in a cooler and will not be touched for years to come. I've got a ton of cheap smokes and I buy a ton of smokes in all prices ranges.

Not sure you got the idea of my original post which you quoted. I've been calling the Zilla Killa's little boys all week now, meaning their little squad wasn't so big after all. Just good ol' trash talking with no harm intended and I am pretty sure each and every one of those guys know I mean nothing by my comments. Just as I when I read their comments to me as well.


----------



## socalocmatt

Wait a minute. You weren't being serious??? Damn. I'm sorry then. :madgrin:

:hug:

But seriously... what are you doing typing? Isn't there a mailbox you should be spending those last few precious moments with?


----------



## primetime76

TXsmoker said:


> Is your avatar pic what it takes considered a man around here? If so, Ill continue being a boy with my cheap Partagas(cc) and Padron smokes. Way more afordable at for me.


Whoa...David is right...just good old smack talk between friends. No harm meant and none taken between the parties of the conversation.


----------



## Habano

socalocmatt said:


> Wait a minute. You weren't being serious??? Damn. I'm sorry then. :madgrin:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> But seriously... what are you doing typing? Isn't there a mailbox you should be spending those last few precious moments with?


LOL Matt. Still at work, won't be home till around 6pm or so. Wife did call and tell me she went home during lunch and the construction crew managed to get the roof re-attached this morning. Although I fear it may be coming down again!

ound:


----------



## Habano

primetime76 said:


> Whoa...David is right...just good old smack talk between friends. No harm meant and none taken between the parties of the conversation.


:grouphug: Time for a group hug!!


----------



## primetime76

Starbuck said:


> :grouphug: Time for a group hug!!


 Dude! STOP trying to touch me there!


----------



## TXsmoker

Starbuck said:


> Nope not at all Adam. The boxes you see in the avatar are tucked away in a cooler and will not be touched for years to come. I've got a ton of cheap smokes and I buy a ton of smokes in all prices ranges.
> 
> Not sure you got the idea of my original post which you quoted. I've been calling the Zilla Killa's little boys all week now, meaning their little squad wasn't so big after all. Just good ol' trash talking with no harm intended and I am pretty sure each and every one of those guys know I mean nothing by my comments. Just as I when I read their comments to me as well.


Im sorry if that came off wrong. I was just noticing the "men", you and smelvis (Shuckins too, as the original zk target) are somewhat known for having massive collections. Even if I won the lottery I doubt I would ever beat them.

But I thought I could jump in on the bs too. I did bomb Dave with the zk crew, and I seem to remember helping a group level you once too. That not enough to let me play too? Or should I have just used a smilie or two to make sure you knew I was playing.


----------



## David_ESM

primetime76 said:


> Dude! STOP trying to touch me there!


----------



## Habano

TXsmoker said:


> Im sorry if that came off wrong. I was just noticing the "men", you and smelvis (Shuckins too, as the original zk target) are somewhat known for having massive collections. Even if I won the lottery I doubt I would ever beat them.
> 
> But I thought I could jump in on the bs too. I did bomb Dave with the zk crew, and I seem to remember helping a group level you once too. That not enough to let me play too? Or should I have just used a smilie or two to make sure you knew I was playing.


Haha all good Adam and you can join the party anytime you want! That's the only thing bad about the internet, it's hard to convey how the message is to come across. I was probably thinking the worst of your post and I apologize. I should have known you were just trying to be fair game and join in on the fun. Now that's clear what your intentions were, it's obvious going forward your messages will be for just fun and games.

Oh and one thing, I am nowhere near the class of Dave (Smelvis) and Ron (shuckins) as those guys are in a league of their own. To have my name mentioned in the same sentences as theirs, is quite and honor, but noway am I near the status of those two fine gentlemen.

Sooo what were you saying about my stash and avatar? Those could be empty boxes in the avatar. Maybe I'm just a BHK box cigar freak! LOL.

Rock on Adam! :rockon:


----------



## TXsmoker

primetime76 said:


> Whoa...David is right...just good old smack talk between friends. No harm meant and none taken between the parties of the conversation.


Sorry for the misunderatanding. Posting from a phone that doesnt like smilies. And the damn screen cant decide if the phone is upright or sideways. Damn bfe internet still isnt set up at my new place and this phone makes getting my Puff fix a pain in the butt.


----------



## Oldmso54

primetime76 said:


> Whoa...David is right...just good old smack talk between friends. No harm meant and none taken between the parties of the conversation.


Ditto on that - just guys being guys - bustin on each other - kind of like when I play golf with my brother in laws - I laugh from the first hole to the last whole so hard my jaw hurts for all the chop bustin we do on each other - my sister in law plays some times too and we all got to laughing so hard one day I almost pissed myself.

This stuff in this thread is no different - trust me - lots of mutual respect (which also requires mutual ball bustin) around here.


----------



## Oldmso54

TXsmoker said:


> Sorry for the misunderatanding. Posting from a phone that doesnt like smilies. And the damn screen cant decide if the phone is upright or sideways. Damn bfe internet still isnt set up at my new place and this phone makes getting my Puff fix a pain in the butt.


Hey - didnt see your recent posts before I posted = I say join in the fun!! And here's a smiley face for ya :cheeky: (_now you gotta laugh here so we know your in!)_


----------



## nealw6971

TXsmoker said:


> Im sorry if that came off wrong. I was just noticing the "men", you and smelvis (Shuckins too, as the original zk target) are somewhat known for having massive collections. Even if I won the lottery I doubt I would ever beat them.
> 
> But I thought I could jump in on the bs too. I did bomb Dave with the zk crew, and I seem to remember helping a group level you once too. That not enough to let me play too? Or should I have just used a smilie or two to make sure you knew I was playing.


You have to pseudo-cuss, too... say things like "Yeah, gonna' put the smack down on that sh*t RMAS!" or "You ZK B*tches are a bunch of little boys!"

Makes your posts more fun to read.


----------



## nealw6971

Oldmso54 said:


> Ditto on that - just guys being guys - bustin on each other - kind of like when I play golf with my brother in laws - I laugh from the first hole to the last whole so hard my jaw hurts for all the chop bustin we do on each other - my sister in law plays some times too and we all got to laughing so hard one day I almost pissed myself.
> 
> This stuff in this thread is no different - trust me - lots of mutual respect (which also requires mutual ball bustin) around here.


Hmmm... so, should I include some "Depends" in the first bomb I launch your way? Oh, wait... did I just give that away out loud... oh geez... I'm so bad at this. D*mn me. <--Pseudo-Cussing.


----------



## smelvis

TXsmoker said:


> Im sorry if that came off wrong. I was just noticing the "men", you and smelvis (Shuckins too, as the original zk target) are somewhat known for having massive collections. Even if I won the lottery I doubt I would ever beat them.
> 
> But I thought I could jump in on the bs too. I did bomb Dave with the zk crew, and I seem to remember helping a group level you once too. That not enough to let me play too? Or should I have just used a smilie or two to make sure you knew I was playing.


Well at least you got the men right :rockon: It's all good as David said if it wasn't fun and caring would we be here. Now pick a side and sh*t talk LOL


----------



## TXsmoker

Starbuck said:


> Haha all good Adam and you can join the party anytime you want! That's the only thing bad about the internet, it's hard to convey how the message is to come across. I was probably thinking the worst of your post and I apologize. I should have known you were just trying to be fair game and join in on the fun. Now that's clear what your intentions were, it's obvious going forward your messages will be for just fun and games.
> 
> Oh and one thing, I am nowhere near the class of Dave (Smelvis) and Ron (shuckins) as those guys are in a league of their own. To have my name mentioned in the same sentences as theirs, is quite and honor, but noway am I near the status of those two fine gentlemen.
> 
> Sooo what were you saying about my stash and avatar? Those could be empty boxes in the avatar. Maybe I'm just a BHK box cigar freak! LOL.
> 
> Rock on Adam! :rockon:


It my fault, I shouldnt have just jumped in. Plus, it is hard to convey tone in writing.

I know Shuckins has given away more cigars than Ive ever smoked, and smelvis has sold more in the last couple of months than Ive ever smoked, just to make room, so that puts them in the "DAMN they have a collection" catagory. Ive seen some of the purchases you have posted. Between the bhk's and the jars alone, you are in that catagory to me.


----------



## socalocmatt

I second that trying to do smiles on a cellphone is :BS , my iPhone goes crazy whenever I dont know the manual codes.


----------



## Oldmso54

nealw6971 said:


> Hmmm... so, should I include some "Depends" in the first bomb I launch your way? Oh, wait... did I just give that away out loud... oh geez... I'm so bad at this. D*mn me. <--Pseudo-Cussing.


I'd say keep a couple for yourself for when "that day" comes and you $h!t yourself over what you find at your doorstep (because the mailman won't be able to fit it all into your mailbox) - but I think you've got some time...so sure - go ahead and send me some depends if you dare! :whip:


----------



## TXsmoker

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey - didnt see your recent posts before I posted = I say join in the fun!! And here's a smiley face for ya :cheeky: (_now you gotta laugh here so we know your in!)_


Lol.

Now this is ticking me off. When I click a smilie, the magical sequence of letters/numbers/punctuation doesnt appear ony screen. Yet another samsung earns the title "Gimpie Phone." Guess I gotta do it like this:

(insert line of smilies doing stupid stuff)


----------



## smirak

David, Shawn and Kipp. I love you.

Just thought this post needed a little love...


----------



## sdlaird

I'll take a side..... Zilla Killas are a bunch of bullies! :cheeky: Picking on people like they do. All of them attacked some poor soul the other day, raining down flat rate boxes like autumn leaves on the guy. 

To the Vanilla Gorillas, I say : :fu:bx

Just a bunch of thugs. Get them away from their Cro-Magnon monkey pack :mn

and they are just a bunch of :SM:flypig:

So :cheeky::cheeky::cheeky:

Get em Starbuck!!!:rockon:


----------



## TXsmoker

smelvis said:


> Well at least you got the men right :rockon: It's all good as David said if it wasn't fun and caring would we be here. Now pick a side and sh*t talk LOL


Pick a side? I bomb and trash talk randomly and without discresion. (the reason there was an issue?) After some restocking, Ill have a few more going out. Wa state squidbillies, zk's and some random. No side's, Im just an unaffiliated Texas bomber.


----------



## Oldmso54

TXsmoker said:


> Lol.
> 
> Now this is ticking me off. When I click a smilie, the magical sequence of letters/numbers/punctuation doesnt appear ony screen. Yet another samsung earns the title "Gimpie Phone." Guess I gotta do it like this:
> 
> (insert line of smilies doing stupid stuff)


I gave up trying to reply to Puff on my phone a long time ago - big fingers, iphone - would take me 10 minutes to type 10 words. I even struggle on my wife's netbook when I'm out on the back patio smoking - pretty much have to one finger type.


----------



## David_ESM

TXsmoker said:


> Pick a side? I bomb and trash talk randomly and without discresion. (the reason there was an issue?) After some restocking, Ill have a few more going out. Wa state squidbillies, zk's and some random. No side's, Im just an unaffiliated Texas bomber.


----------



## Oldmso54

sdlaird said:


> I'll take a side..... Zilla Killas are a bunch of bullies! :cheeky: Picking on people like they do. All of them attacked some poor soul the other day, raining down flat rate boxes like autumn leaves on the guy.
> 
> To the Vanilla Gorillas, I say : :fu:bx (them ain't fightin words, those are scared words)
> 
> Just a bunch of thugs. Get them away from their Cro-Magnon monkey pack :mn <-- we are a llama pack :llama:not monkey pack
> 
> and they are just a bunch of
> 
> So :cheeky::cheeky::cheeky:
> 
> Get em Starbuck!!!:rockon:


 Yeah - get us David!
:flypig: <-- This guy runs with a different crowd and this guy ain't fat :SM he's just a little large for his size (there - fixed it all for ya)


----------



## socalocmatt

ah crap. Now we have the @$$ dryer in here! You best be hiding out too!!!!


----------



## TXsmoker

Oldmso54 said:


> I gave up trying to reply to Puff on my phone a long time ago - big fingers, iphone - would take me 10 minutes to type 10 words. I even struggle on my wife's netbook when I'm out on the back patio smoking - pretty much have to one finger type.


If this one wasnt bigger than an iphone, i couldnt do it. The problem is, its a big phone. With a case, massive. Too wide for some shirt pockets.


----------



## socalocmatt

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah - get us David!
> :flypig: <-- This guy runs with a different crowd and this guy ain't fat :SM he's just a little large for his size (there - fixed it all for ya)


If think you're getting this guy: :flypig: mixed up with this, errr, guy:


----------



## David_ESM

Direct request to Captain Ass or Shawn... Would one of you please send me a full roster of *all* ZK members.

Thank you.


----------



## socalocmatt

and while you're at it, Can I get a list of all the CIA operatives and their addresses?


----------



## TXsmoker

David_ESM said:


>


Lol. With an avatar like yours, I thought you may have seen them. I want a truckboattruck.


----------



## David_ESM

socalocmatt said:


> and while you're at it, Can I get a list of all the CIA operatives and their addresses?


 Hey, Kipp already said he would supply the address of every ZK member to anyone who asked. I am asking.


----------



## Oldmso54

David_ESM said:


> Hey, Kipp already said he would supply the address of every ZK member to anyone who asked. I am asking.


I'll let the Captain decide on that one. He's off line right now but I'll be sure to forward your request to him hone:


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> I'll let the Captain decide on that one. He's off line right now but I'll be sure to forward your request to him hone:


Thank you kind llama :beerchug:


----------



## sdlaird

Oldmso54 said:


> Yeah - get us David!
> :flypig: <-- This guy runs with a different crowd and this guy ain't fat :SM he's just a little large for his size (there - fixed it all for ya)


Very kind of you to fix that for me. I always thought you guys were :SM as in short for your weight. Thanks for the clarification.

In looking at some of the other posts, I can see why "slow" big baboons like the Vzanilla Gorillas would have a hard time using a "smart" phone for sure. We all understand.....

Does this ---> :banana: get you guys all excited???

Finally, do you over-sized chimps have over-sized keyboards with your desktops??:typing:

:rockon: Rock on!


----------



## Oldmso54

sdlaird said:


> Very kind of you to fix that for me. I always thought you guys were :SM as in short for your weight. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> In looking at some of the other posts, I can see why "slow" big baboons like the Vzanilla Gorillas would have a hard time using a "smart" phone for sure. We all understand.....
> 
> Does this ---> :banana: get you guys all excited???
> 
> Finally, do you over-sized chimps have over-sized keyboards with your desktops??:typing:
> 
> :rockon: Rock on!


ROTFLMAO!


----------



## TXsmoker

sdlaird said:


> Very kind of you to fix that for me. I always thought you guys were :SM as in short for your weight. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> In looking at some of the other posts, I can see why "slow" big baboons like the Vzanilla Gorillas would have a hard time using a "smart" phone for sure. We all understand.....
> 
> Does this ---> :banana: get you guys all excited???
> 
> Finally, do you over-sized chimps have over-sized keyboards with your desktops??:typing:
> 
> :rockon: Rock on!


Standard sized keyboard with my computer, but I do remove and destroy the caps lock key. Its just there to cause problems.


----------



## Oldmso54

Just waiting for Kipps next reply - LOL!


----------



## StogieNinja

smirak said:


> David, Shawn and Kipp. I love you.
> 
> Just thought this post needed a little love...


Boy, you go away for a minute, suddenly everyone is getting love but you!

Anyways... Shawn, man, you afraid to hand out the ZK roster? I thought you llamas weren't afraid of anything? Suddenly a squid asks for some info and you get all skiddish? Jimminy Christmas, man!


----------



## David_ESM

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> thought you llamas weren't afraid of anything? Suddenly a squid asks for some info and you get all skiddish? Jimminy Christmas, man!


I decided to be nice about it, but I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## socalocmatt

Fear... I think not. But for the sake of all that is holy, a little leg work might be helpful for you lazy squids.


----------



## David_ESM

socalocmatt said:


> Fear... I think not. But for the sake of all that is holy, a little leg work might be helpful for you lazy squids.


Kipp has repeatedly said he would give any person any ZK members address.

Well considering I am still 7-8 days a way from being able to look up any addresses myself (not that that has stopped me in the past) I figured I would take him up on his most generous offer.

And why bother asking for just one measly address? Might as well take care of business all at once.


----------



## Shibby

David_ESM said:


> Kipp has repeatedly said he would give any person any ZK members address.
> 
> Well considering I am still 7-8 days a way from being able to look up any addresses myself (not that that has stopped me in the past) I figured I would take him up on his most generous offer.
> 
> And why bother asking for just one measly address? Might as well take care of business all at once.


Uh oh. Sounds like ZK had better watch out


----------



## primetime76

I'll set you up tomorrow....tired as hell tonight after painting all day. ZK runs from no one!


----------



## socalocmatt

Shibby said:


> Uh oh. Sounds like ZK had better watch out


Watch out for the plume of smoke coming from the WA state region.


----------



## Shibby

socalocmatt said:


> Watch out for the plume of smoke coming from the WA state region.


Uhhh... Hopefully im watching for it, and not in the middle of it!


----------



## David_ESM

primetime76 said:


> I'll set you up tomorrow....tired as hell tonight after painting all day. ZK runs from no one!














socalocmatt said:


> Watch out for the plume of smoke coming from the WA state region.












Unfortunately launching that many explosives does put out a lot of smoke... That's okay. We have a shit ton of trees to deal with the carbon dioxide being released.


----------



## Oldmso54

Shibby said:


> Uh oh. Sounds like ZK had better watch out


Oh Conner - you really don't have any idea do you. Wax on Wax off my son! You will learn (but best you do it from one of these eep


----------



## Shibby

Oldmso54 said:


> Oh Conner - you really don't have any idea do you. Wax on Wax off my son! You will learn (but best you do it from one of these eep


All you ZKs do is taunt me dont you. So far that and blow up my mailbox (Thanks for that Shawn) are all youve done to me!


----------



## Oldmso54

Shibby said:


> All you ZKs do is taunt me dont you. So far that and blow up my mailbox (Thanks for that Shawn) are all youve done to me!


Patience son - good things come to those who wait (and distinguish themselves). Our list is longer than you can imagine and we will hit our targets in due time on our schedule. When you strike like we do - it takes a coordinated, consensus effort - and we ALL have a say so! Keep posting, keep contributing and... well... we'll see what happens.


----------



## David_ESM

Oldmso54 said:


> When you strike like we do - it takes a coordinated, consensus effort.


 ound: Oh my god. Too good.


----------



## socalocmatt

Goodnight Starbuck. Ssshhhh. Go to sleep. Its ok, just walk toward the light my friend. Dont be afraid. Everything will be ok. Just go to sleep.


----------



## primetime76

That is correct my ZK brother...we watch, we wait and we carefully select our victims (notice how we haven't hit the Squid Squad yet...wouldn't want them to "ink" themselves upon detonation).


----------



## David_ESM

Make sure you get me that list by the end of the weekend. You llamas can have week 1 of August. I will gladly take week 2 and show you just how much ink we can sling.


----------



## KcJason1

who's going down? All I feel is hot air being blown! :fencing:


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace

what a silly idea taking on the ZK's. I've read how this whole thing played out and it is unbelievable at the lack of respect they have for mail boxes!


----------



## Habano

LOL! Love the comments from last night.

In breaking news this morning, it's been reported a fellow Zilla Killa member Pete, aka ouirknotamuzd has gone missing due to a recent explosion near his home in Stratford, CT. More details to follow as they come in!


----------



## Oldmso54

Starbuck said:


> LOL! Love the comments from last night.
> 
> In breaking news this morning, it's been reported a fellow Zilla Killa member Pete, aka ouirknotamuzd has gone missing due to a recent explosion near his home in Stratford, CT. More details to follow as they come in!


Pete - Missing? I see a triumphant rise from the rubble, where our hero - bloodied and bruised, emerges from the cloud of smoke and debri - fierceness in his eyes and says something reminiscent of *"I'll be back!" eace:*


----------



## nealw6971

Oldmso54 said:


> Pete - Missing? I see a triumphant rise from the rubble, where our hero - bloodied and bruised, emerges from the cloud of smoke and debri - fierceness in his eyes and says something reminiscent of *"I'll be back!" eace:*


Or...

"Ouch."


----------



## StogieNinja

Tyrone Shoolace said:


> what a silly idea taking on the ZK's. I've read how this whole thing played out and it is unbelievable at the lack of respect they have for mail boxes!


:gn*Viva la resistance!!!*:gn


----------



## Tyrone Shoolace

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :gn*Viva la resistance!!!*:gn


eep: I appreciate your optimism, all of this just frightens me:boom:


----------



## StogieNinja

lol, well it should, Gord.


----------



## David_ESM

Kipp! Ass man!

Where's my list!?


----------



## KcJason1

This thread died a rather ungraceful death!:gossip:


----------



## David_ESM

KcJason1 said:


> This thread died a rather ungraceful death!:gossip:


Hmm... Okay... Zilla Killa B*tches Going Down Part II


----------



## nealw6971

David_ESM said:


> Hmm... Okay... Zilla Killa B*tches Going Down Part II


Oh SRSLY David, you had to resurrect this dead horse? LOL.


----------



## David_ESM

I didn't do it! Look right above.


----------

